# need help Ball Jar Bob clay



## arthur (Jul 6, 2008)

Bob I found this ball jar while diving .  My question is not how much it is worth but age and if you look closely the glass flow is unusual.  I occasional run into a few of the ball jars  also there are a lot of larger bubbles in it.


----------



## arthur (Jul 6, 2008)

pic2


----------



## arthur (Jul 6, 2008)

pic 3


----------



## bobclay (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Arthur,

 Another new one for me! DIVING? I've found Ball jars in many unlikely places...but diving? Cool!  []

 Your jar is pretty easy to date, c1910-1913. Note the line that goes all th eway around the jar at the shoulder. This means the mould the jar was made in was once a shoulder seal type and was retooled into the bead seal type that Ball switched to about 1910. These are the jars that Ball added the word PERFECT into the moulds wherever it would fit to make the offset embossing style PERFECT MASON jars that appeared in 1913.

 This jar was made on a Ball-Bingham machine. Almost all jars made on this type of machine have a real wavy appearance to the glass, particularly in the bottom half of the jar, and many contain some nice bubbles in the glass like yours does.

 Unusual that it is so clean, but a great find and thanks for showing it.  []

 Bob


----------



## arthur (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Arthur


----------

